# PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?



## antivirus (9. Dezember 2009)

*PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin neu hier und stelle euch direkt mal meinee erste Frage, ich hoffe sehr dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

-------------------------------------------------------------
Letzte Woche habe ich mir einen neuen PC gekauft. 
Dieser hier: PCGH-Gamer-PC HD5770-Edition: Athlon II X4 620 + Radeon HD 5770 [Anzeige] - PCGH-Gamer-PC, Athlon 2 X4 620, Radeon HD 5770

Der dazugehörige Monitor ist dieser:* TFT Monitor FLATRON W2361V
*Den betreibe ich in der Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 cm

Gekauft habe ich den PC ohne vorinstalliertes Betriebssystem. Dazu habe ich ein Windows 7 - 64bit bestellt und selbst installiert.

Im Anschluss hab hab ich dann noch folgende Programme installiert:

- Aktueller Cataclyst Treiber von ATI
- Total Commander
- SiSoft Sandra
- World of Warcraft
- Office 2007
- Mozilla Firefox
-------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt kommt das eigentliche Problem:

PC bootet normal und ich lande aufm Desktop. Dann bleib ich entweder dort, surfe im Internet etc. 
Nach 2-5 minuten hängt sich der PC dann auf. Das Bild verschwindet und wird ersetzt durch ein graues, mal ein braunes oder auch blaues.
Außer einem Reset ist nichts mehr möglich.

Nachdem sich das Spiel 3-4 mal wiederholt hat (also 4 x rebooten) läuft der PC so lange wie nötig wie geschmiert. Keine Probleme, keine Fehler. 

Woran kann das liegen? Habe über ein Bios Update nachgedacht, allerdings bietet Gigabyte das Bios in einer rev. 1.0 und rev. 1.1 version an und ich habe keine Ahnung welches ich nehmen sollte. Wobei unter 64-bit (lt. Aussagen in div. Foren ein Bios Update nicht funktioniert.

Ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll, aber mich nervt das total, neuer PC und ich muss 5x starten damit ich auch mal was machen kann, verzeifle daran.

Kann das Problem am Windows liegen, oder an einem der oben genannten Programme?
-------------------------------------------------------------

Mir fallen grade noch 2 Fragen ein, haben nix mit den Abstürzen zu tun aber viell kann ich auch da eine Hilfe bekommen.

1. Kann ich irgendwie erzwingen dass ich in Spielen eine Monitorfrequenz von 60Hz habe? (Aufm Desktop hab ich diese, in WoW kann ich nur 50 Hz auswählen) Im Cataclyst Center sind 60 Hz eingestellt, ebenso in den direkten Monitoreinstellungen.

2. Mit dem Firefox kann ich mir in Intnernet keine Medien anschauen, soll heißen keine Videos, kein Radio - Stream. Es heißt immer Flash etc. bitte manuell installieren.
Das hab ich getan aber Firefox bringt die gleiche Meldung immer wieder.

Im Internet Explorer 64bit kann ich zwar Youtube Videos z.B. gucken, allerings keinen Radio Stream empfangen. (Kein Flash 64bit verfügbar)
Dachte hier ich wechsel mal fix aufn Internet Explorer 32bit, aber den kann ich nirgends auf der Festplatte finden.

/Edit: 
Was mir grad noch einfällt, gelegentlich (wirklich selten) passiert es beim Spielen von WoW das im unteren Bereich des Bildschirms ein Flackern erscheint. Sieht aus wie ein langgezogener Strich wo sich mehrere Bilder überlappen. Passiert nur bei Bewegungen. Könnte es an den 50 Hz liegen?

-------------------------------------------------------------

Ok das waren alle Dinge dir mir eingefallen sind,  bin leider kein Absoluter PC Profi und hab nur nen paar Grundkentnisse.

Ich hoffe daher sehr dass Ihr mir hier helfen könnt, vor allem da der PC ja von PC Games Hardware erstellt wurde und sich hier vielleicht jemand direkt damit auskennt.

Also schonmal ein dickes Dankeschön


----------



## mattinator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts am Windows 7 ?*

Durch die Software die Du installiert hast, können diese Effekte nicht verursacht werden. Das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Hardware-Problem. Da Du den PC komplett gekauft und keine Hardware selbst hinzugefügt hast, würde ich ihn auf jedenfall schnellstmöglich reklamieren. Druck Deine Fehlerbeschreibung aus und sende sie mit. Ich würde vorher die Windows-Installation noch platt machen (formatieren), damit Deine Lizenz nicht irgendwo anders auftaucht.
Erkundige Dich vorher im Shop über die Rücksende-Bedingungen, damit Du nicht auf irgendwelchen Versandkosten sitzenbleibst. I.d.R. gibt's vom Shop einen Retoure-Schein, falls Du den nicht schon bekommen hast.
Auf keinen Fall würde ich jetzt irgendwelche BIOS-Updates machen, damit sie beim Händler das Problem ggf. nachvollziehen können.


----------



## djsanny22 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts am Windows 7 ?*

Hi 

Das Würde ich auch sagen das es ein Hardware fehler ist, nichts dran machen und schaun das du ihn umtauschen kannst


----------



## antivirus (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts am Windows 7 ?*

Wenn es ein Hardware Fehler ist, warum läuft dann aber der PC nach ein paar mal Rebooten einwandfrei?

Hab ihn jetz mal 2 Tage durchlaufen lassen und mit ein bisschen Arbeit belastet. Es gab keine Probleme.

Danach 4 Stunden ausgehabt, wieder eingeschaltet und wieder 4x abgeraucht.

Seit dem läuft er wieder einwandfrei.

Is halt doof den PC jetz einzuschicken, ich depp hab die Verpackung schon entsorgt aus Platzmangel und jetz kurz vor Weihnachten nen PC einschicken dauert bis mitte Januar bis er zurück ist :.(


----------



## Nucleus (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts am Windows 7 ?*

Ich tippe auf einen Netzteilfehler.

Ich hatte mal was Ähnliches und bei mir hats das Netzteil zerrissen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts am Windows 7 ?*

schonmal ein anderes os installiert,xp oder vista64.
wenn da die probleme auch sind dann liegt es sicher an der hardware.
nun ein netzteil das zu schwach wäre kommen in der regel andere probleme auf,meist abstürze mit nen blauen oder nur reboot von bios.
ich tippe eher auf festplatte die könnte fehlerhafte sektoren(mft) haben,meist durch beschädigte mbr daten.
oder noch schlimmer fehlerhafte festplattensektoren(auf der scheibe der festplatte)führt meist zu ausfällen der festplatte.


----------



## antivirus (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*

Gibt es denn ein Diagnose Tool was meinen PC mal durchchecken kann. 

Hätte 2 vermutungen:

Die erste ist, das die Grafikkarte einen Fehler hat, daher auch das gestreifte Bild.

Die zweite ist, dass meine Windows 7 DVD einen Fehler hat, ich hatte vor Win mal neu zu installieren, boote also von DVD und dann tut sich gar nix mehr.

Der übliche Windows Screen und dann ist Feierabend, mehr lädt er nicht.

Bitte noch um Hilfe.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*



antivirus schrieb:


> Gibt es denn ein Diagnose Tool was meinen PC mal durchchecken kann.
> 
> Hätte 2 vermutungen:
> 
> ...




Schick ihn ein und bastel nicht noch mehr rum sonst heißt es dann du hast ihn kaputt gemacht.

Das ganze klingt eindeutig nach einem Hardwareproblem da bleibt nur einschicken.


----------



## buzzfan (10. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*

Hallo!
Hab mich extra hier im Forum registriert,  weil ich den threat gesehen habe...

ich habe nämlich ein ähnliches Problem, nur denke ich, dass es an der software liegt.

Mein PC (Win 7 64Bit, Amd Phenom X4, Ati Radeon HD 4800 1024mb und 4GB Ram) geht nach genau 2 Stunden aus und fährt wieder hoch.
Ich habe weder Bluescreen erhalten noch eine nachricht vom Bios, dass etwas unregelmäßiges geschehen ist... Das komische:
Ich habe ein Audiointerface, dessen lampe bei laufenden Treibern Grün leuchtet. Ca. 1 Sekunde vor dem absturz des PCs geht sie aus und dann der PC. Habe mehrere Male die Zeiten notiert, wann er ausgeangen ist:
Sonntag: Boot: 15:12 Absturz: 17:12 - 2 Stunden!
Dienstag: Boot: 18:30 Absturz: 20:28 - ~2 Stunden!
Heute: Boot: 15:25 Absturz: 17:25 - 2 Stunden!

Aufgrund dieser Tatsache denke ich, dass es von Software verursacht wird.
Das Problem tritt seit ca. 2 1/2 Wochen auf und das im Leerlauf (ohne große Speicher oder CPU Beanspruchung) und auch beim Spielen. 

Auf jeden Fall schonmal vielen Dank, dass ihr das lest, wenn euch was einfällt, schreibt ruhig was...

MfG

Buzz


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*

Frage ist Windows7 registriert? Weil ich kenn das wenn du win 7 nicht aktivierst ist, schau mal unter systemsteuerung und dann unter sytem nach. Irgentwann  startet dann win 7 überhauptnicht mehr und du kanns es nicht mal mehr aktivieren. Ist so ne Art Schutzfunktion von Microsoft!


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*

RMA den Rechner, da ist was kaputt...

Vermutlich die Grafikkarte.


----------



## amdintel (11. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*

kann mehrere Ursachen haben Win 7 hat viele Fehler mir es seit 8 Wochen 10 x abgeschmiert,
Win 7 hat u.a. mehrere Fehler bei der Desktop Verwaltung ,
wenn man da öfteres hin und stellt  in den Einstellungen garantierter Blau Screen ...
bei Vista/ XP  hatte ich so was nie,
würde auch sagen andes OS probieren falls das geht, Vista oder XP


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*

Ich kann meinen Desktop am Tag 500 mal ändern... Nen "Blau Screen" - was auch immer das sein mag - hatte ich deshalb noch nie, auf keinem der Rechner auf denen Windows 7 installiert ist...

Zum Thema Neustart: Hast du noch den RC von Windows 7 in Verwendung? Wenn ja, dann ists kein Wunder.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*



> PC bootet normal und ich lande aufm Desktop. Dann bleib ich entweder dort, surfe im Internet etc.
> Nach 2-5 minuten hängt sich der PC dann auf. Das Bild verschwindet und wird ersetzt durch ein graues, mal ein braunes oder auch blaues.
> Außer einem Reset ist nichts mehr möglich.



Lies dir mal den Thread durch: Klick!


----------



## amdintel (11. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich kann meinen Desktop am Tag 500 mal ändern... Nen "Blau Screen" - was auch immer das sein mag - hatte ich deshalb noch nie, auf keinem der Rechner auf denen Windows 7 installiert ist...
> 
> Zum Thema Neustart: Hast du noch den RC von Windows 7 in Verwendung? Wenn ja, dann ists kein Wunder.


 du keine Ahnung ,
und das haben andere auch genau den gleichen Fehler,
ich hatte das auf zwei unterschiedlichen System den gleichen Fehler,
der Bau Screen kam immer nach dem Windows neu gestartet hatte nach dem ändern .


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*

Lerne du erst mal ordentlich zu schreiben... Dann kann man weiter schauen... 
Oder ist deine Muttersprache nicht Deutsch?


----------



## amdintel (11. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*

meine Mutter Sprache ist nicht Deutsch, dafür würde ich mich ja schämen,
die News sind auch nicht immer ohne Recht schreibe Fehler , was will du eigentlich , dein Politisches Gedanken Gut hier verbreiten  in dem du User angereist ?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*

Nein, aber deine Rechtschreibung ist einfach nur ne Katastrophe...
Und wie heißt es so schön in den Forenregeln: #  Lesbare Postings produzieren: Keine Bandwurmsätze, nutzt Satzzeichen und Absätze

Allein durch den Satz "meine Mutter Sprache ist nicht Deutsch, dafür würde ich mich ja schämen," weiß ich schon mit wem ich es hier zu tun habe. 

Und wenn du dann mit Windows 7 beschimpfen und OT schreiben fertig bist, kann man sich vielleicht wieder dem Hauptthema widmen.


----------



## buzzfan (11. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*

Hi@All!
Vielen dank erstmal für die zahlreichen Posts!

Nun mal zur Beantwortung:



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Zum Thema Neustart: Hast du noch den RC von Windows 7 in Verwendung? Wenn ja, dann ists kein Wunder.



RC! Das wirds hoffentlich sein... Weiß nicht ob ich jetz ausm Forum geschmissen werde oder nicht, aber unter den Ankündigung, dass ich mir nächste Woche nach meinem Geburtsatag die Ultimate Verison von Win 7 kaufen geh bleib ich vll noch was hier... Sonst was das wert xD

Zu dem Gra-ka Treat: Habe weder streifen auf dem Bildschirm, noch bluescreens... und meine karte gehört nicht zu der genannten serie xD
was sein kann ist, dass das Ati catalyst Control center nicht die RCs und Betas von win 7 unterstützt! (staht auf der download seite) wunterte mich nämlich schon, dass dieses nicht funktionierte...

 Daumen hoch für die Vorschläge! bin euch sehr dankbar!
Ich meld mich wenn sich was ändert!

MFG 
Buzz


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*

Naja der RC fährt sich automatisch alle zwei Stunden seit Feber runter. Das mach MS weil sie wollen das die Leute die RTM Version kaufen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*



buzzfan schrieb:


> > Zitat von *ghostadmin*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oder mit den Worten von Microsoft:


> Ab dem *1. März 2010* wird Ihr PC alle zwei Stunden heruntergefahren. Beim Herunterfahren werden Ihre Dateien nicht gespeichert.
> 
> Die Vorabversion (Release Candidate) von Windows 7 läuft  am 1. Juni 2010 endgültig ab.  Ein PC, auf  dem die Vorabversion von Windows 7 ausgeführt wird, wird weiterhin alle  zwei Stunden heruntergefahren und die Dateien werden nicht gespeichert.  Außerdem wird statt des Hintergrundbilds ein schwarzer Hintergrund  angezeigt und auf dem Desktop dauerhaft eine Meldung eingeblendet. Sie  erhalten regelmäßig Benachrichtigungen, dass dies keine Originalversion  von Windows ist. Das bedeutet, dass der PC u. U. keine optionalen  Updates oder Downloads erhält, für die eine Windows-Gültigkeitsprüfung  notwendig ist.
> Installieren Sie eine vorherige Windows-Version oder  Windows 7, um am PC ohne Unterbrechungen arbeiten zu können. Sie müssen  in beiden Fällen eine benutzerdefinierte Installation (Neuinstallation)  durchführen. Wie bei jeder Neuinstallation müssen Sie Ihre Daten  sichern, die Anwendungen neu installieren und anschließend die Daten  wiederherstellen.
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe beim Testen von Windows 7.


Quelle: Es ist Zeit für ein Upgrade der Vorabversion (Release Candidate) von Windows 7


----------



## feivel (12. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*



amdintel schrieb:


> meine Mutter Sprache ist nicht Deutsch, dafür würde ich mich ja schämen,
> die News sind auch nicht immer ohne Recht schreibe Fehler , was will du eigentlich , dein Politisches Gedanken Gut hier verbreiten in dem du User angereist ?


 

warum sollte man sich für Muttersprache Deutsch schämen?

auch mit politischem Gedankengut hat diese Erwartung oder Frage nicht viel zu tun.

und jetzt bitte...erzählt mir noch einer, dass es keine fragwürdige politische Aussage ist, dass man sich für die Muttersprache Deutsch schämen soll..


----------



## buzzfan (12. März 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab, liegts an Windows 7?*

Wundervoll xD Dankeschön!
(er hat sich grade schon wieder ausgeschaltet  )
Hab bei Microsoft nicht geschaut^^


----------



## Thor10000 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: ich habe von XP auf win 7 umgestellt*

mein Problem ist zeit dem ich win 7 hab also seit gestern ich spiele online mount and blade nach 5min spielen kommen im bildschirm so striche in allen farben und die grfik spielt verückt schlimsten fall schmeist es mich raus was machen bitte hilfe gibt es da etwas


----------

